# Heavenly Hedgehogs Breeder



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been in contact with Heavenly Hedgehogs http://www.heavenlyhedgehogs.ca, in Winnipeg Manitoba, and she says that she can have a hedgehog for me in April. She's listed on the HHC breeder list, but I was wondering, has anyone had any experience with this breeder? Any problems or such?
Thanks


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I remember there was an issue with a breeder that had that name but I can't say with certainity that the one you are looking at is the same. The breeder that I read about did have that name though so I guess its possible that it could be or possible that someone else has that name too. The stories came up with my internet searches almost a year ago when I was researching information before I got my hedgehog.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

If you mean "Heavenly Hogs" then, no, that's not the breeder I'm asking about. I looked that up too. Similar in names, but on opposite sides of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, Heavenlyhogs was someone else. I don't have any experience or have spoken to this breeder, but they don't look bad. Maybe Nancy's talked to them and has more info? Not sure. From what I see on the website I'd say go for it, they are at the very least better than many other breeders I've seen.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The Heavenly Hogs that is the the problem lives in the UK. 

Connie of Heavenly Hedgehogs In Manitoba is fine as far as I know. I have talked with her many times in the past and she is very nice. I have never heard anything negative about her.


----------



## Tobi (Jul 21, 2009)

I got my little Tobi from Connie at Heavenly Hedgehogs.

She's a pleasure to deal with; she did a wonderful job of sociallizing the little hedgies. I live in WInnipeg so I was able to pick my little guy up from her house. She also gave me the food that he was eating at the time. 

When I picked up Tobi for the first time, I fell in love instantly because I could tell he was well socialized. To this day he doesn't huffle much at me. He's a happy and healthy little guy.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Fantastic! I'm so excited. My deposit's in, now I just have to wait till mid April. Ugh, so far away...


----------

